# Scout's Obedience Run-Through



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I debated all day about whether or not I should go to this. She's not ready for competition, but she is coming along nicely. I caved and decided it would be good practice and give me an idea of where we were at (especially by recording).







Unfortunately we didn't get the recall fully taped or figure-8, oh well. She was a hoot on long down. We did 5 minutes and over halfway through she was staring at me and barked once loudly--without getting up. After we were done the 'judge' said they should all just get goldens, lol.

What do you all think? I will take any constructive criticism  (Though I do know after watching these videos I need to fix how I am holding my right hand).​


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm still reading and learning all I can about obedience. Thanks for sharing this!  Scout looks like she's off to a terrific start!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done! Great work you two and keep it up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very, very nice! Really! You guys are doing a great job.
Since you asked for constructive advice, I have a couple and they're very, very picky but they might help with a couple of points off here and there.
First, get the leash out of your right hand totally, even if you have to go to a smaller, lighter leash. It throws off both her and you. She heels well enough that you can just keep it lightly in your left hand. 
Second, stop looking at her all the time! She's doing a GREAT job! Trust her! When you turn your shoulders and your head to look at her, it throws her off and makes her halt sitting with her butt out, not straight. (I know, that one is really hard, especially when you are working off leash, but ask the person giving you the run thru to tell you if she's not where she belongs). 
Finally, have someone work with you on your footwork on the about turns. On two of them your first step coming out of the turn was a big step, and it left her hanging behind you. Remember, you're just doing a pivot, she's got a long distance to move. Unless you have a dog that forges (she doesn't seem to), that first step needs to be a baby step to give her a chance to get her body wrapped around and caught up to you.
Like I said, being picky. I'm very impressed with how well you guys are doing!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Looked good to me.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Awww she's doing great! I'm very jealous of your duration and her stand for exam!

If you search on you tube for "clicker training perch work" or "clicker training pivot box" (user "Kikopup" has one that's pretty great), you'll get some videos showing how to teach a dog to put his front feet on a box and then move his back feet around it (if you're a good trainer!), counterclockwise is the direction relevant to obedience. This will help straightness on halts and getting good left turns, left circle on the fig 8, and if you do rally, really nice pivots and left U turns. 

A kick back stand is something you will appreciate later if you continue in obedience. (Front feet stay where they are, the back ones move backwards as the dog "pops" up into a stand.). 

Beautiful job! What kinds of activities are you working towards with Scout (...I'm new...still trying to figure out who everyone is!)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You look good!
my first thought was your posture ...square up your shoulders....she has her head up nicely...let her cue off your shoulders rather then your face.

Secondly...have your judge carry a clipboard.... and position herself tight behind and in front of the dog occasionally...some judges unknowingly crowd like crazy.

You little one is nicely animated and is clearly enjoying herself! LOVE IT!

Im soooo jealous of your training space!!!!!!!

_<good grief Trace and i have a ton of work to do! LOLOLOL>_


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> very, very nice! Really! You guys are doing a great job.
> Since you asked for constructive advice, I have a couple and they're very, very picky but they might help with a couple of points off here and there.


I'll take picky  And I did notice after watching the video that I am so concentrated on what she's doing when I need to be thinking about what I am doing so we look smoother!

And for all who are jealous--well, come watch us train at the park. Her heel duration is like, ten seconds :doh: But there is geese poop all through the parks so it is like heeling with tootsie rolls every square inch. (If anyone knows something more delectable than that, 'cause I don't).


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> Awww she's doing great! I'm very jealous of your duration and her stand for exam!
> 
> If you search on you tube for "clicker training perch work" or "clicker training pivot box" (user "Kikopup" has one that's pretty great), you'll get some videos showing how to teach a dog to put his front feet on a box and then move his back feet around it (if you're a good trainer!), counterclockwise is the direction relevant to obedience. This will help straightness on halts and getting good left turns, left circle on the fig 8, and if you do rally, really nice pivots and left U turns.
> 
> ...


I will look those up--I have done *some* of Celeste Meade's brick work after seeing a post on here about someone doing it. We definitely could do more and fine tune to look better.

We are a little bit of everything pair. We're going to play in the conformation ring, obedience, and agility. She's only 10 months, so agility has been on hold because of the jumping. We are also looking at getting involved in field work, which I know nothing about. However, I have found someone that is guiding us a little bit through that one.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, I think she did super. Get healing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking good!

A few notes about heeling: 

1. make sure your elbow is held against your body. The judge will score the gap between your body and your elbow.

2. Walk with confidence! You're a little hunched over and your body language reads "please stay with me." Make your language say "I expect you to be with me."

3. Look where you're going. That would include looking forward while straight heeling, and even more importantly, looking to the right on right turns and about turns. 

Keep up the good training!


----------

